# Temporizador-retardador a la desconexion.



## hormigo (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola
Necesito un temporizador que al ponerlo en tensión, comience a temporizar automaticamente y corte a los 15 minutos.

Pensaba que iba a ser más sencillo, pero no acabo de conseguirlo..  
He intentado el montaje con un 555, pero no sé como conectar las patillas de disparo y reset.
Otra caracteristica, es que no puedo usar relé. Así que también he intentado hacerlo con transistores, pero no me vale. Deberían trabajar en corte y en saturación, y no soy capaz de hacerlo.

¿Alguna ayudita?


----------



## ciri (Nov 19, 2007)

Esta configuración la probaste?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2007)

Reglas generales de uso del foro	

1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz.
2. Utiliza títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc.
3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos!
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador.
5. No crees un tema nuevo para contestar uno ya abierto. Responde con la opcion "Publicar respuesta".
6. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.

Los mensajes que incumplan estas reglas serán cerrados y enviados a moderación.


----------



## hormigo (Nov 19, 2007)

He buscado todos los temporizadores que hay en el foro, y ninguno de ellos entra en funcionamiento al ponerlo en tensión, como yo necesito.
El montaje que dice Ciri, tampoco me vale, ya que no tiene que llevar ningún pulsador ni interruptor.
Fogonazo.. creo que si alguien hubiera preguntado lo mismo, lo habría encontrado.., y más que pasarme las reglas por las narices (que me las conozco muy bien), me podías haber puesto un enlace.


----------



## ciri (Nov 19, 2007)

Si conectas la entrada (pin2), a +Vcc, por casualidad...

No comenzaría a contar el temporizador, al mismo tiempo que se lo conecta?


----------



## mabauti (Nov 19, 2007)

es cierto, lo puedes hacer con un simple monoestable; consulta los tutoriales para mas información


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola hormigo (¿Z?)

Este circuito se autodispara en cuanto se alimenta. El valor de RL depende de la tension de alimentacion. El valor del capacitor del monostable y la R11 dependerán de cuanto quieras temporizar.

Saludos y no te enojes...


----------



## hormigo (Nov 20, 2007)

gracias por las sugerencias, ....pero el problema es que si tengo conectado el disparo continuamente, el circuito no cambia de estado nunca, se queda siempre "seteado".
Empiezo a pensar que el 555 no me vale para esto..


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2007)

Intenta este

Tendras que dar el valor correcto a C1 y R1 para lograt tu tiempo


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 20, 2007)

El circuito realmente funciona, debes probarlo.

El RESET no se activa nunca (esta a VCC), solo se activa la entrada de disparo (pata 2) cuando se aplica la tensión de alimentación.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2007)

hola, yo no uso nunca un 555 pero el tema es sencillo si conoces algo de electronica.

quieres que al dar alimentacion cuente y a los 15 minutos se active algo o desactive.

piensa primero que un capacitor descargado .....pues ...tiene que cargarse......
y si le agregas un diodo a la R. del temporizador para que al sacar la alimentacion se descargue rapido por la Rl de la fuente , pues mejor.

entonces, el Ct . inicia descargado , lo pones a +VCC a travez de la Rt. para que se cargue lento.
una entrada digital o analogica sensa, >>> activa al legar al valor adecuado-.

listo.

al dar alim. inicia en 0 el asunto por que el C. esta descargado .
al llgar al valor de carga del C >>> se activa la salida.

esto lo puedes hacer con compuertas, con 555, con OP, con lo que quieras

saludos


----------



## hormigo (Nov 21, 2007)

por partes:

Gabrielg y mabauti.. He probado vuestros circuitos con el livewrire y no me funcionan   
No sé si es debido a los valores de los componentes (Os recuerdo que trabajo a 12v) A mi me mosquea el tener el disparo siempre activo. El 555 no cambia de estado.

Fernandob, tu idea es mas o menos lo que dice Fogonazo. Asi ya me funciona. Aunque no entiendo qué hacen los diodos. El capacitor no se descarga por la R9? ops:


----------



## mabauti (Nov 21, 2007)

postea el circuito que hiciste. yo he probrado ambos y si funcionan o_Ô


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

Efectivamente se descarga por R9, que queda en serie con R1, como la constante de tiempo de esta serie es larguisimaaaaaaa, agregue los diodos.

El circuito de "gabrielg" funciona, pero para simularlo tendras que agregar un interruptor entre la alimentacion del circuito y el 555, si no lo haces el simulador calcula que C1 esta cargado y no produce el efecto de disparo.

En mi circuito, no son necesarias las resistencias de 50 Ohms, pero si no las ponia, el simulador me daba error. Las salidas se pueden poner en paralelo sin problema para conseguir mayor corriente.

El de mabauti no lo probe.

Saludos y felices temporisaciones


----------



## hormigo (Nov 21, 2007)

En el de Garbrielg ya había puesto un interruptor.. seguiré probando a ver qué hago mal..

En el de Fogonazo, he dejado sólo 2 puertas y he añadido un transistor NPN que suministre corriente. Necesito unos 2A. ¿Que transistor me recomendais?

gracias por la yuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

No se en España, por aqui yo pondria un TIP141, barato, facil de conseguir y margen de sobra en intensidad.
Te comento lo del pais porque tal vez lo que aqui es facil, en el tuyo es dificil de conseguir, y viceversa.


http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/37/323332_DS.pdf


----------



## jopic (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola gente, necesito hacer un temporizador que al llegarle tension, me active un rele por 5 segundos, yo logre hacer este temporizador con un 555 y un pulsador, el problema que tengo es que en mi caso llega la tension al 555 y la tension sigue llegando, no funciona con un pulsador, alguna sugerencia?
Gracias por la atensión

                                                                                           Jorge


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 4, 2008)

Pero transcurrido el tiempo de 5 seg, el relé cae y no se activa mas. ¿o no?.

En todo caso explica como llega la tensión al 555.  Suerte


----------



## eLBARDOS (Mar 5, 2008)

que tal, 

mira este es un diagrama muy sencillo de armar consiste que al darle un pulso al NE555 este activara la etapa de potencia el "rele"anclado. Y comenzara la descarga del capacitor (C1) y este es tu tiempo en que el "rele" quedara activado. Si deseas mas tiempo tienes que aumentar los microfaradios de el capacitor (C1). funciona muy bien probado por mi 

Suerte. Y saludos al Foro


----------



## Pedroalh (Jun 12, 2010)

Hola a todos 
yo quiero hacer que una luz se apague despues de uns 10 segundos mas o menos he hecho el circuito arriba descrito con el cocodrile, y me sale bien lo que quisiera es que fuera automatico y no que hubiera que dale al pulsador intente ponerlo directo pero no funcina, directo me refiero es unir la patilla 2 al masa directamente.
Si me pudierais ayudar lo agradeceria


----------



## Pedroalh (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola a todos 
Que tal? 
Alguien me prodria decir si se puede decir si se puede hacer monoestable sin el disparador 
gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2010)

Pedroalh dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Que tal?
> *Alguien me prodria decir si se puede decir si se puede hacer monoestable *sin el disparador
> gracias de antemano


¿¿ Alguien me prodria *decir* si se puede *decir* si se puede hacer monoestable ??
Tu consulta es un poco confusa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2010)

Con el 555 y que gatille al conectarlo !

Saludos !


----------



## Pedroalh (Jul 14, 2010)

en la miniatura que puse tiene un pulsador puedes crear la señal que he creado (abajo a la izquierda de la miniatura)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2010)

Pedroalh dijo:


> en la miniatura que puse tiene un pulsador puedes crear la señal que he creado (abajo a la izquierda de la miniatura)


 

No se ve tu miniatura !


----------



## Pedroalh (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola DOSMETROS
Puse la imagen en mi album creoque la puedes ves desde hay  no estoy muy hecho con la opciones del foro
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2010)

Pedroalh dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS
> Puse la imagen en mi album creoque la puedes ves desde hay no estoy muy hecho con la opciones del foro
> Gracias


 

Ok , le das a contestar o a ir a avanzado y ahí tienes : gestionar archivos adjuntos.









Por más que le pongo voluntad , no logro ver tu gráfica , por favor dibujá el integrado más grande y que se le lean los números de los pines.

Por otro lado te propongo que compres un 555 (vale monedas) y empieces a experimentar con él . . . es la forma de aprender . El 555 ya cumplió 30 o 35 años así que SEGURO que funciona 

Saludos !


----------



## Pedroalh (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola he intentado hacer el dibujo en el paint pero no me salen 
lo dos de arriba de izquiera a derecha es el (4,8), los de la izquierda de ariba a bajo (7,6,2) abajo izquierda derecha (1,5) y a la derecha del CI el (3) 
lo que me gustaria hacer es si se puede hacer sin el puente del 2 al masa 
Gracias


----------



## panchio666 (Sep 9, 2011)

holaaa lo siento por revivir temas viejos pero necesito algo parecido con un 555, quiero activarlo cuando se apague otro dispositivo y que solo este activo por un periodo de tiempo T(segundos)

cualquier cosa se los agradeceria


----------

